# Dear FDA



## Petrus (9/5/16)



Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 14 | Dislike 1


----------



## Stevape;) (9/5/16)

So true


----------



## huffnpuff (9/5/16)

As if the yanks will ever listen to the British and their colonial tendencies

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## DaveH (9/5/16)

The Americans are always late coming to the party ............ they will get there eventually.
Dave

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Neal (9/5/16)

DaveH said:


> The Americans are always late coming to the party ............ they will get there eventually.
> Dave


Perhaps this why they are looking to be the first ones in for the 3rd world war.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## DaveH (9/5/16)

Perhaps it is wrong for me to blame America and the American people, it's the FDA and the tobacco companies we should really have a go at.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Neal (9/5/16)

Seems there is an acute sense of humour failure on this thread. Time to chill out brothers.


----------



## DaveH (9/5/16)

Neal said:


> Seems there is an acute sense of humour failure on this thread. Time to chill out brothers.



It's like Basil Faulty said "Whatever happens don't mention the war" 
Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (10/5/16)

You're either part of the problem or part of the solution in what will most certainly be a civil war of sorts in my country. Collectively we have the best chance of lessening the blow of this for the world vaping community IF we can get the majority of vapers in the US off their fat laurels and all on the same page. United we have the numbers and the resources to make a difference at some level. 

This kind of public negativity no matter where it is displayed is part of the problem. Please do not hinder those who are working hard and trying to make a difference. 

This is all I have to say about this topic on these forums.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bartart (10/5/16)

Here is a link to a petition to overturn ththe fda ruling
https://wh.gov/iodIQ


----------



## Spydro (10/5/16)

Petitions will have zero effect on the end results, so are deemed a waste of time by those deeply involved in seeking the solution.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

